# APC Database Error?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi inareverie85,

Yes, I was receiving "Database Error" last night and couldn't log on at all. This morning I was able to get on but it is very, very, slow. It takes several seconds after hitting the return key for the new screen to appear.

I sure hope they fix it soon.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Am I the only one having trouble accessing APC this morning?


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

APC is dead for me.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks frozenbarb, I thought it was just me! 
I recognized your name from APC and was thinking of PM'ing you but thought I would give it a while and try again. It's been a couple of hours now and whatever the problem is it continues.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

APC is back up!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

And down again!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Down for me too.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

It was up for a little while, Ill email the host. They were switching the server last week, I assume it has something to do with that.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you bigstick120, please keep us posted.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Man,,they keep coming up with new stuff all the time..


----------



## guaiac_boy (Nov 5, 2005)

Yep, APC appears to be down for everyone. I've e-mailed the guys. Hopefully we'll be back up soon.

- BryceM


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

It's been up and down for me for the past few days. When it was up today, I got a few database errors, and then it let me post ... slowly. Then it went down again.


----------

